# Brompton integrated 3-speed shifter



## Bee (21 Aug 2020)

Re: Brompton 2017 onwards integrated under-bar 3-speed shifter

Hello fellow Bromptonauts,

I've got a recurrent problem with Brompton 3-speed shifters... over time the amount of trigger rotation required to shift down (3 to 2, and 2 to 1) seems to have increased. This is more pronounced when shifting from 2nd to 1st, and has now become so bad as to require the trigger to rotate past the moulded end-stop on the shifter housing body in order for the ratchet mechanism to register a shift.
The cable assembly is relatively new and in good fettle. The bike itself hardly ever sees wet weather, and is well maintained.
This very same issue happened a year or so ago and my (not so) local dealer then kindly replaced the shifter unit gratis. And now the replacement shifter is exhibiting the same symptoms... arg!

Apparently the shifter isn't available as a spare to Joe consumer except as part of a brake-leaver/shifter set. Given that this problem would seem from its repeat nature to be a design issue, I'm loath to be forking out to replace perfectly good brake-leaver units, and am wondering: a) if anyone else has experienced similar, or b) can recommend an alternative to the Brompton shifters -- preferably indexed and with left and right to match.


----------



## Chris S (21 Aug 2020)

Is it a standard Sturmey Archer 3-speed hub? If it is then put a standard SA shifter on the handlebars and connect it up. They cost about £10 on ebay.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Sturmey-Archer-Classic-3-Speed-Hub-Gear-Trigger-Shifter-HSJ762/224115112084?epid=14023158933&hash=item342e4d3894:g:VYoAAOSwIWVY94po&LH_ItemCondition=1000


----------



## Bee (21 Aug 2020)

It's standard for a Brompton... that is, it's the Brompton wide range version (6-speed bike)... but exactly the same cable pull and so compatible with standard SA shifters. I was though hoping for something a bit tidier, and with left and right shifters that match (fussy or what?).
I know some Brompton modification enthusiasts and light-weight fans routinely swap out the brake levers... but I suppose if you're a keen weight-watcher (as we all are now by order of HMG ), then you're likely starting with a single- or two-speed model, and so not have a 3-speed shifter to worry about.


----------



## Gunk (21 Aug 2020)

Chris S said:


> Is it a standard Sturmey Archer 3-speed hub? If it is then put a standard SA shifter on the handlebars and connect it up. They cost about £10 on ebay.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Sturmey-Archer-Classic-3-Speed-Hub-Gear-Trigger-Shifter-HSJ762/224115112084?epid=14023158933&hash=item342e4d3894:g:VYoAAOSwIWVY94po&LH_ItemCondition=1000



For another £6 you can get something much nicer. They have a nice premium feel.


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2020)

I have one like Gunk's and its a nicely made solid piece of work.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Aug 2020)

Do you mean these?

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sh...lus-integrated-gear-shifter-hub-gear-3-speed/


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> For another £6 you can get something much nicer. They have a nice premium feel.
> 
> View attachment 542966


They look very classy @Gunk. I've got a 2015 M with black bars and was thinking of renewing/ upgrading the brake and shifter. Do you have a link / part description?


----------



## Gunk (22 Aug 2020)

Now slightly more expensive but this is the same one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sturmey-Archer-3-Speed-Thumb-Shifter-22-2mm/123910953674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&var=424677230662&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

These are the Shimano levers, they fit perfectly

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Shim...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## alicat (22 Aug 2020)

Just wondering if these Clarks v-lever brakes levers will work? Bit cheaper at £15.99.


----------



## Gunk (22 Aug 2020)

alicat said:


> Just wondering if these Clarks v-lever brakes levers will work? Bit cheaper at £15.99.



As long as they’re 22.2 they’ll be fine.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Aug 2020)

Don't V-brake levers have a different cable pull?


----------



## Bee (22 Aug 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Do you mean these?
> 
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sh...lus-integrated-gear-shifter-hub-gear-3-speed/



Exactly. Good find! I searched high and low (or so I thought), including at SJSC. Think I'll order myself a couple... one for the spares box as I expect the problem to recur 3000 or 4000 miles down the road.


----------



## Bee (22 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> For another £6 you can get something much nicer. They have a nice premium feel.



Thanks Gunk, the SA SL-S30 looks great... but steveindenmark found a replacement OEM part at SJSC, and the more I think about changing, the less inclined I am to bother. I like the ergonomics of the under-bar shifters, and being a spinner rather than a grinder, and predominantly riding undulating B-roads, I do rather a lot of shifting.
'Tis though mildly irritating to have to be changing the shifter every 3000 to 4000 miles!


----------

